# Bellator finds unlikely new home



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> The latest channel to venture into televising live mixed martial arts fights is a network few had expected: MTV2.
> 
> Bellator Fighting Championships announced today that it has reached a three-year deal to air live fights on MTV2, starting in 2011. Bellator will continue with its seasonal format of 12-week, eight-fighter tournaments, with the next tournament beginning in March.
> 
> ...


Source: MMAFighting.com

How awesome is this?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It's this awesome!  Glad to see they got a deal.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

> isn't MTV supposed to be music television?


What?:confused02: I thought MTV was short for Mreality show TeleVision.

Just kidding. I'm actually old enough to remember the time when they played music videos on that channel.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

It's not that I'm not happy about it getting on tv....

this kinda makes 0 sense. I dun know... what's the longevity of mtv 2 shows?

I'm glad mma is accepted enough to get this deal... but is it a good deal>?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

It's a three year deal, so Bellator have to make the most of it and expand their brand... That way they could have much better chances of getting an extension or even a better deal 

The cool thing about this is that the people who watch MTV2 are the people who may be future fans of the sport, which is a good thing


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Magog said:


> It's not that I'm not happy about it getting on tv....
> 
> this kinda makes 0 sense. I dun know... what's the longevity of mtv 2 shows?
> 
> I'm glad mma is accepted enough to get this deal... *but is it a good deal>?*


Of course it is, for several reasons;

1) MTV2 is on virtually EVERY cable/satellite package, unlike former channels such as VS (WEC). More viewers.

2) MTV2 will be airing them LIVE, and unaffected by other shows. Unlike Fox Sports Net which CONSTANTLY let other local sports run into Bellators time, MTV2 will actually likely have Bellator running into other programs instead of vice versa. You have no idea how many times I had my local baseball teams TALK show running into Bellator and having to wait HOURS for Bellator to show because of it. Now I'll get to watch Bellator LIVE when its actually supposed to air.

3) New fans will tune in. MTV2 has a lot of younger and simply unaware of MMA viewers that will now be exposed to the sport. Gaining a larger audience for MMA is a great thing as it means more money for a sport that needs it badly. Hardcore fans are basically unaffected by this as any REAL MMA fan was going to watch Bellator regardless of what channel they were on.

4) MTV will definitely put a lot better effort into marketing Bellator than Fox Sports Net did. Bellator had some very exciting fights, and very exciting fighters (some who could EASILY fight in the UFC), and if they continue to put on shows like they did before, they'll quickly become a fast rising promotion and stage for building more MMA superstars (such as Eddie Alvarez). 

While something like network TV would have been better, MTV2 is still a good deal, especially since its better than the one with FSN which constantly crapped on them. 

Bellator is quickly becoming the best thing outside of the UFC for MMA (if they arent already).


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

More info:



> A seemingly all-but-official deal with the FOX Entertainment Group wasn't in the cards for Bellator Fighting Championships, after all.
> 
> Officials today announced the mixed-martial-arts promotion has signed a three-year broadcasting deal with MTV2, which will air two annual 12-week seasons live in the cable station's 80 million homes in 2011. Additionally, "offseason" events will air live between seasons.
> 
> ...


Source: MMAjunkie.com


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Smiles from ear to ear, finally being an MTV watching loser pays off!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Ares Caesar said:


> Bellator is quickly becoming the best thing outside of the UFC for MMA (if they arent already).


Yeh, Strikeforce better get their act together quick smart because Bellator appears a lot more driven than them.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Bellator just said that they are tired of getting pushed back for other sports and that they don't get pushed back for anyone. Now they have a new home on a pretty good choice. Strikeforce is content to just sit on Showtime!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's hoping this means we'll get some Bellator on UK TV now?!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

One can only hope. Does the UK have MTV2?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmm MTV have finally realised that Bully Beatdown has done reasonably well (I'm assuming) so they're gonna take advantage of that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if Bully Beatdown becomes the lead in to Bellator. They rev their audience up with one show and them they show them the real thing. That is genious!:thumbsup:


----------

